# Flagy/Metronidazole 500mg Tablet



## melissamiller333 (Sep 1, 2017)

Our urgent care facility is giving patients metronidazole 500mg tablets at their actual visit, how do I bill for that medication? I can not find a CPT code for it.

Thank you,
Melissa M


----------

